# Please help Id .....



## rc_dude (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

gold or mac


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> gold or mac


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

word. gold or mac to the extreme.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Get a better side shot of his body with his tail showing. But my best guess would be a gold spilo. Very nice looking one as well.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Get a better side shot of his body with his tail showing. But my best guess would be a gold spilo. Very nice looking one as well.


that pic is good enough for an ID of a mac/spilo


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. spilopleura


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I would say Mac. Look at the eyes and the anal fin.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

stunning fish, looks like a Mac to me


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

spilo


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> spilo










This fish is definitely a Serrasalmus macalatus. Serrasalmus spilopleura have clear eyes and this fish clearly has a dark reddish color to his eyes. Not to mention true spilos are rare. A very nice mac at that! Congrats on the pick-up, a true beauty.








~Taylor~


----------

